# Which systems are making money in the current market?



## Superboot (18 June 2012)

Hi all,

I have been trading a breakout system in the ASX for a few years with good results....except for this financial year. Have others also found it hard over the last 12 months? 

Any thoughts on what systems are suited to the current market conditions? 

Cheers
Super


----------



## So_Cynical (18 June 2012)

My System  cept its more a strategy than a system.


----------



## tech/a (18 June 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> My System  cept its more a strategy than a system.




Shorter term
Trading discretionary myself.--- short term of course
Tonight's FTSE trade was about an hr


----------



## sinner (19 June 2012)

Superboot said:


> Any thoughts on what systems are suited to the current market conditions?




Systems which profit from short term trends (in the direction of long term trends) have done pretty good, low variance portfolios have done good too.


----------



## beatthemarket (19 June 2012)

our in-house prop guys are trading intraday mean reversion systems with some success...


----------

